# [java] Problema ejecución navegador interno.

## samuelhm

Estoy intentando hacer funcionar un programa java que usa un navegador de java swing, pero me sale este error:

Failed to create chrriis.dj.nativeswing.swtimpl.components.NativeWebBrowser

Reason:

the native interface is not open.

El log del terminal:

```
unning on : Linux, Processors : 2

JVM version : 1.6.0_24

NativeSwing[1]: Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: Cannot load 32-bit SWT libraries on 64-bit JVM

NativeSwing[1]:    at org.eclipse.swt.internal.Library.loadLibrary(Unknown Source)

NativeSwing[1]:    at org.eclipse.swt.internal.Library.loadLibrary(Unknown Source)

NativeSwing[1]:    at org.eclipse.swt.internal.C.<clinit>(Unknown Source)

NativeSwing[1]:    at org.eclipse.swt.internal.Converter.wcsToMbcs(Unknown Source)

NativeSwing[1]:    at org.eclipse.swt.internal.Converter.wcsToMbcs(Unknown Source)

NativeSwing[1]:    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.<clinit>(Unknown Source)

NativeSwing[1]:    at java.lang.Class.forName0(Native Method)

NativeSwing[1]:    at java.lang.Class.forName(Class.java:169)

NativeSwing[1]:    at org.eclipse.swt.graphics.Device.<clinit>(Unknown Source)

NativeSwing[1]:    at chrriis.dj.nativeswing.swtimpl.core.SWTNativeInterface$OutProcess.runNativeSide(SWTNativeInterface.java:1161)

NativeSwing[1]:    at chrriis.dj.nativeswing.swtimpl.core.SWTNativeInterface.main_(SWTNativeInterface.java:1345)

NativeSwing[1]:    at chrriis.dj.nativeswing.swtimpl.NativeInterface.main(NativeInterface.java:220)

Init HTTP/Proxy Server... DONE

NativeSwing[2]: Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: Cannot load 32-bit SWT libraries on 64-bit JVM

NativeSwing[2]:    at org.eclipse.swt.internal.Library.loadLibrary(Unknown Source)

NativeSwing[2]:    at org.eclipse.swt.internal.Library.loadLibrary(Unknown Source)

NativeSwing[2]:    at org.eclipse.swt.internal.C.<clinit>(Unknown Source)

NativeSwing[2]:    at org.eclipse.swt.internal.Converter.wcsToMbcs(Unknown Source)

NativeSwing[2]:    at org.eclipse.swt.internal.Converter.wcsToMbcs(Unknown Source)

NativeSwing[2]:    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.<clinit>(Unknown Source)

NativeSwing[2]:    at java.lang.Class.forName0(Native Method)

NativeSwing[2]:    at java.lang.Class.forName(Class.java:169)

NativeSwing[2]:    at org.eclipse.swt.graphics.Device.<clinit>(Unknown Source)

NativeSwing[2]:    at chrriis.dj.nativeswing.swtimpl.core.SWTNativeInterface$OutProcess.runNativeSide(SWTNativeInterface.java:1161)

NativeSwing[2]:    at chrriis.dj.nativeswing.swtimpl.core.SWTNativeInterface.main_(SWTNativeInterface.java:1345)

NativeSwing[2]:    at chrriis.dj.nativeswing.swtimpl.NativeInterface.main(NativeInterface.java:220)

NativeSwing[3]: Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: Cannot load 32-bit SWT libraries on 64-bit JVM

NativeSwing[3]:    at org.eclipse.swt.internal.Library.loadLibrary(Unknown Source)

NativeSwing[3]:    at org.eclipse.swt.internal.Library.loadLibrary(Unknown Source)

NativeSwing[3]:    at org.eclipse.swt.internal.C.<clinit>(Unknown Source)

NativeSwing[3]:    at org.eclipse.swt.internal.Converter.wcsToMbcs(Unknown Source)

NativeSwing[3]:    at org.eclipse.swt.internal.Converter.wcsToMbcs(Unknown Source)

NativeSwing[3]:    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.<clinit>(Unknown Source)

NativeSwing[3]:    at java.lang.Class.forName0(Native Method)

NativeSwing[3]:    at java.lang.Class.forName(Class.java:169)

NativeSwing[3]:    at org.eclipse.swt.graphics.Device.<clinit>(Unknown Source)

NativeSwing[3]:    at chrriis.dj.nativeswing.swtimpl.core.SWTNativeInterface$OutProcess.runNativeSide(SWTNativeInterface.java:1161)

NativeSwing[3]:    at chrriis.dj.nativeswing.swtimpl.core.SWTNativeInterface.main_(SWTNativeInterface.java:1345)

NativeSwing[3]:    at chrriis.dj.nativeswing.swtimpl.NativeInterface.main(NativeInterface.java:220)

java.lang.RuntimeException: java.net.SocketException: Connection reset

   at chrriis.dj.nativeswing.swtimpl.core.OutProcessSocketsMessagingInterface.openChannel(OutProcessSocketsMessagingInterface.java:67)

   at chrriis.dj.nativeswing.swtimpl.core.MessagingInterface.initialize(MessagingInterface.java:57)

   at chrriis.dj.nativeswing.swtimpl.core.OutProcessSocketsMessagingInterface.<init>(OutProcessSocketsMessagingInterface.java:32)

   at chrriis.dj.nativeswing.swtimpl.core.OutProcessSocketsMessagingInterface$SwingOutProcessSocketsMessagingInterface.<init>(OutProcessSocketsMessagingInterface.java:162)

   at chrriis.dj.nativeswing.swtimpl.core.SWTNativeInterface$OutProcess.createOutProcessMessagingInterface(SWTNativeInterface.java:990)

   at chrriis.dj.nativeswing.swtimpl.core.SWTNativeInterface$OutProcess.createOutProcessCommunicationChannel(SWTNativeInterface.java:735)

   at chrriis.dj.nativeswing.swtimpl.core.SWTNativeInterface.open_(SWTNativeInterface.java:320)

   at chrriis.dj.nativeswing.swtimpl.NativeInterface.open(NativeInterface.java:100)

   at a.bR.run(Unknown Source)

Caused by: java.net.SocketException: Connection reset

   at java.net.SocketInputStream.read(SocketInputStream.java:168)

   at java.io.BufferedInputStream.fill(BufferedInputStream.java:218)

   at java.io.BufferedInputStream.read1(BufferedInputStream.java:258)

   at java.io.BufferedInputStream.read(BufferedInputStream.java:317)

   at java.io.ObjectInputStream$PeekInputStream.read(ObjectInputStream.java:2265)

   at java.io.ObjectInputStream$PeekInputStream.readFully(ObjectInputStream.java:2278)

   at java.io.ObjectInputStream$BlockDataInputStream.readShort(ObjectInputStream.java:2749)

   at java.io.ObjectInputStream.readStreamHeader(ObjectInputStream.java:779)

   at java.io.ObjectInputStream.<init>(ObjectInputStream.java:279)

   at chrriis.dj.nativeswing.swtimpl.core.OutProcessSocketsMessagingInterface.openChannel(OutProcessSocketsMessagingInterface.java:65)

   ... 8 more

derby.storage.pageCacheSize: 256 pages of 4096 bytes

Loaded the appropriate driver

DB Driver Loading time : 0,701

DBMonitor Started

Menu Bar Loading time : 0,395

Exception occurred during event dispatching:

java.lang.IllegalStateException: The native interface is not open! Please refer to the instructions to set it up properly.

   at chrriis.dj.nativeswing.swtimpl.core.SWTNativeInterface.checkOpen(SWTNativeInterface.java:102)

   at chrriis.dj.nativeswing.swtimpl.core.SWTNativeInterface.asyncSend_(SWTNativeInterface.java:377)

   at chrriis.dj.nativeswing.swtimpl.NativeInterface.asyncSend(NativeInterface.java:108)

   at chrriis.dj.nativeswing.swtimpl.Message.asyncSend(Message.java:55)

   at chrriis.dj.nativeswing.swtimpl.CommandMessage.asyncExec(CommandMessage.java:44)

   at chrriis.dj.nativeswing.swtimpl.components.core.NativeWebBrowser.clearSessionCookies(NativeWebBrowser.java:693)

   at chrriis.dj.nativeswing.swtimpl.components.core.NativeWebBrowserStatic.clearSessionCookies(NativeWebBrowserStatic.java:18)

   at chrriis.dj.nativeswing.swtimpl.components.JWebBrowser.clearSessionCookies(JWebBrowser.java:121)

   at a.kP.run(Unknown Source)

   at java.awt.event.InvocationEvent.dispatch(InvocationEvent.java:209)

   at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEventImpl(EventQueue.java:642)

   at java.awt.EventQueue.access$000(EventQueue.java:85)

   at java.awt.EventQueue$1.run(EventQueue.java:603)

   at java.awt.EventQueue$1.run(EventQueue.java:601)

   at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)

   at java.security.AccessControlContext$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(AccessControlContext.java:87)

   at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(EventQueue.java:612)

   at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(EventDispatchThread.java:269)

   at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(EventDispatchThread.java:184)

   at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(EventDispatchThread.java:178)

   at java.awt.Dialog$1.run(Dialog.java:1046)

   at java.awt.Dialog$3.run(Dialog.java:1098)

   at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)

   at java.awt.Dialog.show(Dialog.java:1096)

   at javax.swing.JOptionPane.showOptionDialog(JOptionPane.java:853)

   at javax.swing.JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(JOptionPane.java:650)

   at javax.swing.JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(JOptionPane.java:621)

   at ogameautomizer.OGameAutomizer.a(Unknown Source)

   at a.by.run(Unknown Source)

   at java.awt.event.InvocationEvent.dispatch(InvocationEvent.java:209)

   at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEventImpl(EventQueue.java:642)

   at java.awt.EventQueue.access$000(EventQueue.java:85)

   at java.awt.EventQueue$1.run(EventQueue.java:603)

   at java.awt.EventQueue$1.run(EventQueue.java:601)

   at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)

   at java.security.AccessControlContext$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(AccessControlContext.java:87)

   at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(EventQueue.java:612)

   at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(EventDispatchThread.java:269)

   at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(EventDispatchThread.java:184)

   at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(EventDispatchThread.java:174)

   at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:169)

   at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:161)

   at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(EventDispatchThread.java:122)

31-mar-2011 19:18:52 org.jacorb.config.JacORBConfiguration init

ADVERTENCIA: jacorb.home unset! Will use '.'

31-mar-2011 19:18:52 org.jacorb.config.JacORBConfiguration init

ADVERTENCIA: File ./jacorb.properties for configuration jacorb not found

31-mar-2011 19:19:07 a.aN <init>

INFO: # Connecting to server...

31-mar-2011 19:19:07 a.aN <init>

INFO: # Successful Connection

```

Al parecer creo que intenta usar librerias de 32 bits en una maquina virtual de 64 bits, pero nose porque.

----------

